# Fluval Osaka 70g aguarium



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking at setting up a saltwater aquarium. Saw a good price for a Fluval Osaka 70 gallon tank. Does anyone have any experience with them? How is the quality. If not specific to this tank; the edges are curved is that ok for a saltwater aquarium or are problems going to happen later on?

Oh, and it doesn't have a base.

Here's a picture:









Here's an example of one with a base:









Not to concerned it does not have a base, because it doesn't look like much would fit inside with the shelves in the middle.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I recently shut down my fluval osaka 41g tank.
you'll just need a razor to do the corners.
You'll also need stronger lighting than the pcs that come with the fluval osaka.
you might actually be slightly better off without the stand, as nice as it is to look at. I found the space for my sump extremely restrictive. It was a tight fit just getting the skimmer in... 
Good luck - look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey Teemee,

thanks for the input. I was initially looking at a 46g bow front; have you heard anything good or bad about that type of tank?

Also if I can get the 70g osaka tank for $140 do you think it would be worth it even though equipment would be a bit more.?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't know - I personally think a fluval osaka is much nicer than a regular bowfront. 
Are you saying the equipment is going to cost more because its a larger tank? 
Well - first of all, it depends on what you plant to put in it...
sps dominated reef - sure, you'll need a better skimmer, but if you were going to get one anyway, a size up never costs that much more, and if you decide to upgrade in the future, you might already have what you need...
If you want to do a soft coral or macro tank, you can honestly probably get by with just a canister filter and some power heads... same for one of those bare rock fish only tanks...
If you have to buy all of the equipment anyway, and want to save a little, I would start keeping my eyes open here and on that other local forum, tons will be coming up for sale before summer - it always does, with people spring cleaning, or shutting down tanks before they go to the cottage... Look often, and be prepared to act fast as you won't be the only one looking to take advantage of these opportunities. Even if you have to have live rock in a bucket with a powerhead for a couple of months, if you can get it at $2/lb, its still a lot cheaper than the $5-10 you'll find it at the LFS, and hey - it will already be cured 
And if you're handy, (I wish I was) you can save even more by building your own overflow boxes, drilling your own tank, build a decent stand, putting together a DIY lighting system...


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I was the lucky chap who purchased teemee's setup. Finally got the tank positioned and setup cycling. I agree space under the stand on the osaka is very limited. I have seen others online who replace the center divide with 2x2 support frame to make things easier. So my experience to date is very positive just the space under the stand is an issue so build a new stand


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

With no cover on top, is evaportion a problem? Also what about fish leaping out?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Evaporation top off is no big deal just have some RO water to hand, I top it up every other day. I have always had tanks with no lid so for me its nothing new.

Jumping fish is a danger but I am not stocked yet so no comment on the marine side. In my planted tank Cory catfish were the worst offenders.....


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Newbie question, but what is RO water?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-05/rhf/index.php

Have a read


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

JMB, Please start reading before jumping in.

You will need to know at least the basics before keeping a SW tank.
Its not a FW tank, Remember that.

The more you read now the less issues you will have in the long run.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Chromey said:


> JMB, Please start reading before jumping in.
> 
> You will need to know at least the basics before keeping a SW tank.
> Its not a FW tank, Remember that.
> ...


+1 agreed


----------

